# Merseytribe - alternative images of Liverpool, England, UK



## David J Colbran (Aug 24, 2004)

Hello,

I'm new to this site (so be gentle  ) and I have recently started a site featuring mine and other photographers work regarding Liverpool. I am new to the city and wanted to record alternative views, not just the images people are already familar with (ie Beatles, football, cathederals etc)

Some of the topics I have already covered include images of Chinatown, Port Sunlight, tanning shops and the Dalia Lama's visit to Liverpool when I was lucky enough to get some great close ups during a press call.

Anyway, feel free to have a look around, the main page is - http://www.merseytribe.com/ as I welcome new visitors and comments from people with an interest in the city and my work.

Thanks, David


----------

